# colloge classes



## Boss_The_HOG (Mar 10, 2014)

on Fridays I have to go to collage about 20 mins away and I have classes for three hours and after that I am taking a trip my question is while during school what could I use to carry my hedgehog around school cause I do not want to leave him in the car and I dont not want to waste gas coming back home? any advice will help thanks!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It'd be best for your hedgehog to leave him at home and just go back and pick him up. He can sleep undisturbed and you won't have to worry about him being stressed out, too cold, or whether he's comfortable, etc. 20 minutes isn't that far and he'll be very grateful if you let him stay home to rest.


----------

